# 2 more flies



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

*More flies*

These are going in the mail to Lousianna.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You're a dag gum factory! Great job! Is that EP?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice u selling em?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

What can I say.....gotta make beer and fishing money somehow. Been selling them out of state for the most part. 

That's Congo Hair. Pretty much lke EP without the retail price tag. 
Flytyersdungeon.com


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice u selling em?


Hey Oscar...I take custom orders. Don't want to violate this forum's rules so I don't really pitch them here. Fortunately, the Chinese have not caught onto flies yet. There's a lot of junk flies on ebay. 

I may start posting in the Fishing Gear for Sale forum. I make Cobia jigs and pompano flies. I am also considering getting back into rod building again. Inshore spin/cast and fly rods. 

Not sure of the demand....don't think I will need a sweatshop to fill the need. 

Hope Cali is treating you good.
Tom


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome.
They look good.

Cali isnt bad but I miss the panhandle.
Havent had the chance to fish but hopefully soon. 

Trying to adjust from shore duty back to sea duty is little more rough then expected.

Cant wait till i can go back
Hopefully fishing isnt illegal by 
Then.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Hey --- I live in Louisiana ! How can I get me some ??


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Great looking ties Patriot!:yes:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

lsucole said:


> Hey --- I live in Louisiana ! How can I get me some ??


Send me a PM and let me know what patterns you are looking for.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

PRETTY work!!


----------

